# Please tell me this is not happening!



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

This is soooooooo embarrassing, but at 44 I can now add another problem to my list of health issues. I have IBS, endometriosis, GERD and now when I urinate I end up leaking afterwards. I thought this happened to 70 year olds. Is this also associated with IBS....since everything so far has had a link to IBS???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No it isn't a typical symptom of IBS. I would urge you to discuss this with your GYN. Urine leakage may be able to be improved via Kegel exercises. So you might want to look into doing those on a daily basis. But.. discuss it with your GYN or of course your urologist if you regularly see one.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BTW here is some info for you:http://kidney.niddk.nih.gov/kudiseases/pubs/uiwomen/


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I just found out that an episotomy I had done 20 years ago (birth of my daughter) could be to blame. When I first had my daughter I had some problems, but did the kegels and did not have problems until a month ago. Also, two years ago I had a larpascopy and they found and endometrial implact on my bladder. It seems that every year after 40 has been one problem after another. I now sure I want to be around to make it to 80.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well keep trying the Kegels and perhaps over time you can lessen this problem. If it is impacting your life to a terrible extent.. go see a urologist or your GYN to go over other treatment options.


----------

